# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Ubuntu-Women IRC Meetup

## elizabeth

The Ubuntu-Women group will be having a meetup in IRC in #Ubuntu-Women on irc.freenode.net on Thursday January 11, 2007 and into Friday the 12th. 

Two specific times set aside to try to accommodate different timezones and be a starting point:

*15:00* UTC (3 PM London) Group 103:00 UTC, Friday, 12 January 2007 (3 AM London)
Check out timeanddate.com to find your local time

Proposed topics:
Introductions/InterestsWhat is out there already/Where to find resourcesHCI GroupEducation GroupMentoringA How-To Tutorial (any volunteers?)

Please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWomenIRCMeetup  for more information.

We'd really love to see some new women showing up in the channel for this  :Very Happy:

----------


## bapoumba

Hi Lyz, I'll drop by  :Smile:

----------


## reiatzu

Is this a 'Women' only affair?

----------


## elizabeth

> Is this a 'Women' only affair?


No. The channel is, and always has been, open to all genders. This meeting is no exception  :Smile:

----------


## reiatzu

I'll make sure I'm free then.

----------


## macogw

Uh, 13:00 is 1 pm.

----------


## yabbadabbadont

Since the mods apparently have no sense of humor, and just in case other forum members don't either, I have removed the original content of this post.

Bah Humbug.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## K.Mandla

> Uh, 13:00 is 1 pm.


Good catch. I checked the original message on the ubuntu-women mailing list, and I believe this is the correct schedule:

*1.)  Group 1 starting at 15:00 UTC (3 PM London), Thursday, Jan 11, 2007
*
*New York* (U.S.A. - New York) Thursday, January 11, 2007 at 10:00:00 AM UTC-5 hours EST
*Houston* (U.S.A. - Texas) Thursday, January 11, 2007 at 9:00:00 AM UTC-6 hours CST
*San Francisco* (U.S.A. - California) Thursday, January 11, 2007 at 7:00:00 AM UTC-8 hours PST
*Sydney* (Australia - New South Wales) Friday, January 12, 2007 at 2:00:00 AM UTC+11 hours EST 
*Manila* (Philippines) Thursday, January 11, 2007 at 11:00:00 PM UTC+8 hours
*2.) Group 2 starting 12 hours later at Friday, January 12, 2007 at 03:00:00 UTC (3 AM London)* 

*New York* (U.S.A. - New York) Thursday, January 11, 2007 at 10:00:00 PM UTC-5 hours EST
*Houston* (U.S.A. - Texas) Thursday, January 11, 2007 at 9:00:00 PM UTC-6 hours CST
*San Francisco* (U.S.A. - California) Thursday, January 11, 2007 at 7:00:00 PM UTC-8 hours PST
*Sydney* (Australia - New South Wales) Friday, January 12, 2007 at 2:00:00 PM UTC+11 hours EST
*Manila* (Philippines) Friday, January 12, 2007 at 11:00:00 AM UTC+8 hours Corresponding UTC (GMT)
I'll see if I can ask Elizabeth to edit her post. I could do it for her, but I would prefer she could confirm these times, since the ones in the wiki also seem suspect. Thanks again for spotting that.  :Wink:

----------


## elizabeth

> I'll see if I can ask Elizabeth to edit her post. I could do it for her, but I would prefer she could confirm these times, since the ones in the wiki also seem suspect. Thanks again for spotting that.


You're absolutely right about the mistake, it looks like there was a typo on the wiki that I copied for this announcement

I've updated my original forum post and the wiki to reflect the correct time.

Thanks!

----------


## bapoumba

So the IRC meetings were held. You can read a summary on Ubuntu-Women wiki :
http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20070111
and download the full log.
The next meeting will be held in two weeks, on January 25th at 13:00 and
1:00 UTC.

Thank you for making this happen  :Smile:

----------

